# Two New York police officers critically injured in shootout



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Two New York police officers critically injured in shootout

NEW YORK- Two police officers were critically wounded early Sunday when a man with a history of psychiatric problems shot them outside a church where he had been firing at a statue of the Virgin Mary, authorities said.


Officers Dominic Romano, 29, and David Harris, 40, had responded to a 911 call just after 2 a.m. When they got out of their car, the man charged from behind and fired repeatedly, said Officer Jennara Everleth, a police department spokeswoman.

The officers returned fire, wounding Kevin Davey, 25, who has a sealed arrest record and a history of psychiatric problems, police said.

Romano was shot in the head and at least seven times in the back, although his bulletproof vest deflected the shots to his back, officers said. Harris was shot five times in his right leg and also was wounded in his left arm.

Both officers were listed in critical but stable condition.

Davey was shot in the arm, shoulder, ankle and side and was listed in stable condition, Everleth said.

According to witnesses, Davey had been listening to music on a portable stereo in front of the church when he began smashing a statue of the Virgin Mary with a spear. He left, then returned with a shotgun and fired at the statue, decapitating it, police said.

Related Story:

RN's goodwill, instinct helped save cop's life 

BY LUIS PEREZ. STAFF WRITER 


All he wanted was some milk.

Tyrone Murphy was on his way to a store yesterday when he happened upon the predawn shooting of two police officers, and he possibly saved one of their lives.

The smoke had just cleared outside Sts. Joachim and Anne Church in Queens Village. A man had shot the officers and decapitated a statue when Murphy, 35, of Valley Stream, drove past at 2:25 a.m., police said. 

Murphy, a registered nurse who walks with crutches because of an old leg injury, was headed down Hollis Avenue to a 24-hour Walgreens drugstore on Francis Lewis Boulevard. He was a half-mile away when he heard Officer David Harris' cries for help. Inching closer, he saw Harris, 40, lying on his back near his patrol car.

"He was hysterically yelling, 'Somebody please help me! I need a tourniquet! Oh, my God. I'm going to bleed to death!'" Murphy said.

Murphy said he didn't hesitate, ripping off his short-sleeved polo shirt to use as a high-pressure bandage.

"I wrapped the shirt around his leg, above the injury," he said. "I used my hand to press on his knee, which was where the blood was coming from.

"As a nurse, I know that you can use anything as a tourniquet."

About 20 feet away, Murphy saw the suspect, Kevin Davey, 25, of Hollis, screaming incoherently.

In minutes, police arrived and rushed the officers away. Murphy remained on the scene until 8:30 a.m., as police investigated and Commissioner Ray Kelly arrived to pat him on the back and call him a hero.

"They're trying to make me out to be some kind of hero, but I'm saying, how do you drive by somebody who is bleeding to death?" he asked.

Hours later, he learned that Harris' partner had also been wounded. Told yesterday afternoon that both cops had survived, he said: "That's wonderful. I'm really glad to hear that."

Murphy finally got home to his two children, 6 and 8, at 9 a.m.

"I never got the milk," he said, adding, "I always tell my children to do a kind deed, because you don't know when it's going to be reciprocated." 

Photo by Joe Rogate - HERO PASSERBY. Tyrone Murphy recovers from the harrowing incident. 

July 18, 2005


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Two New York police officers critically injured in shoot*



kwflatbed";p="69515 said:


> Two New York police officers critically injured in shootout
> 
> Davey was shot in the arm, shoulder, ankle and side and was listed in stable condition, Everleth said.
> 
> July 18, 2005


NYPD must be using the new ACLU approved firearms training.

Now, back to reality. I hope the officers make it through to full health.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Two New York police officers critically injured in shoot*

I hope they pull through ok.


----------

